# Hoggy help



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello all!
It's been a while since I've posted here so hope you all are well

Since having to rehome my rats and hamsters over a year ago I've been missing some fluffy hugs (long story that involves landlords and an asthmatic partner) 

We are now hoping to get a Pygmy hedgehog and I thought this might be the best place for some help! 

I've read up on keeping them but seem to get conflicting information... 

I suppose the most important question is, has anyone experienced keeping Pygmy hogs with asthma? I imagine they will not affect as bad as my rats did, and also banishing sawdust from my hamsters will help. 

I have an indoor guinea pig cage I'm hoping to use - the kind that is plastic all around and wire mesh on top. Us this suitable? I've seen sone saying yes and others swearing by vivs. 

Food wise I'm assuming fish-free cat food and fruit as a treat. For my rats I used to cook for them, so they'd have half dried food, and the other half would be cooked chicken, pasta, yogurt, meal worms, curly kale, other green veg, etc etc etc - can you do the same with hogs? 

And my last question (I promise) is do they need to have a heat lamp/pad or is there anything else important I should know? 


Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

Check out this link  http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-chat/189908-keeping-hedgehogs-pets.html

As for the asthma I would suggest finding someone close to you that keeps hogs and then get your husband to visit to gauge his reaction


----------

